# Arrowhead!



## southernclay (Mar 27, 2005)

I found this yesterday in White County. I have never seen an arrowhead like this before from N GA. It is a great feeling to find a good arrowhead.  The first pic is with a guitar pick to show size.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 27, 2005)

Very nice...


----------



## JByrd15 (Mar 27, 2005)

Very Cool!!!!!! My parents are starting to build a new house in Coweta Co. and we found 6 arrowheads and pieces of pottery, where they have started to clear for the house!!!!!


----------



## Duff (Mar 28, 2005)

Can't say as I've ever seen one made of that from White Co. 

Good point southernclay  

what part of the county did you find it?

Looks like flint or something. 95% of the ones I have from WC are made of quartz with a couple of exceptions.

  I'll get Son over here and he can tell you about it.


----------



## HT2 (Mar 28, 2005)

*Clay........*

That is definitely an unusual one........

We find them periodically on our lease(s) in Hancock County, but we've never found one like that........

Very Unusual and purdy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HMwolfpup (Mar 28, 2005)

that looks like the flint ones we find over here around floyd and bartow counties in NW GA.  Nice find!


----------



## Wetzel (Mar 28, 2005)

Very nice southernclay..  I use to find some pretty nice ones but haven't found one in years.


> My parents are starting to build a new house in Coweta Co. and we found 6 arrowheads and pieces of pottery, where they have started to clear for the house!!!!!


 I'd guess they're building on an old indian graveyard...Don't dig to deep...no telling what may turn up..


----------



## Mac (Mar 28, 2005)

Nice find!!!

Looks like some of the flint  from my area.


----------



## southernclay (Mar 28, 2005)

Duff, I found it on 115 about five miles from the Cleveland square going towards Dahlonega. We were looking at a house walking the property lines and I looked down and there it was.
Glad y'all liked it.


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 29, 2005)

Wow!!  That is neat!!  I've never found one, wish I would sooner or later!!

It is so black. Looks like it has a lot of onyx in it.

Tommy


----------



## Hawg (Mar 30, 2005)

Kinda looks like its made of Coal. I thought flint was more Grayish.  
Very nice Arrowhead though.


----------



## TJay (Mar 31, 2005)

Very cool.  When you find something like that and hold it in your hand it's like a connection to the past.  I always wonder about the individual that made it and used it.  I've found several heads on our club and one stone that I think they used to scrape hides.  It was flat on one side and rounded on the other with an edge that was knapped all the way around.  It fits perfectly into the palm of my hand.  Congrats on the find.


----------



## Aztec (Mar 31, 2005)

It looks like the point is made of black flint.  I don't think is occurs in Georgia.  The closest source is Tennessee and Kentucky.  Most all the points in east Tenn. and west NC. are made from this flint.  This point indicates that the early people in your area were trading for this material or were from the north.


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 31, 2005)

Almost all the arrowheads I've found in north Georgia have been black flint.  And I've found bucket fulls of black flint shards and chips.  I thought black flint was prevalent around there...

Neat to know it was traded and brought in though...


----------



## Ga-Spur (Mar 31, 2005)

I was at the Grand Canyon . There was a little rock building right on the edge of the canyon . You could buy trinkets in it. There was a bucket of arrow heads there that looked like that one except they were made "perfect".There is a tribe of Indians that live there. I asked the man at the counter about the arrow heads. I said they looked like they were made in a factory and he said they were. I was trying to say I was offended at this and the man said with his palms up , " I know; but you can't get good help". People are still buying them ,I suppose thinking those Indians made them. Those looked like they were made of some type of hard black glass.


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm no rock expert, but if it looking like black shiny glass, it was probably obsidian.


----------



## Son (Mar 31, 2005)

*arrowhead*

There's definitions for types of flint, qualities etc. But to sum it up it's all a form of quartz if I read it right. Books say black is the most pure of flints, with varying degrees of what they call chert being less desirable for making points. In the coastal plain of Ga. we commonly find points made of coastal plains chert, usually a tan color or mixture of colors if the Amerinds heat altered it. Keep your eyes on the ground, no telling where you may find one of those things.


----------



## dominantpredator (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice find...looks like flint to me. My uncle got me and my brother into looking for them years ago. He worked for the state hwy Dept. and helped build alot of the roads in and around West Point Lake and I-85 and 185. He found tons of them, lots of them were near perfect as if the indian had given them to him personally. Most were quartz but he had a bunch that were flint and some I never recognized what kind of stone they were crafted from. Too, he found a few in Alabama.


----------



## Augie (Mar 31, 2005)

ALERT: Senate to expand the definition of Native American
S.536 Section 108 (attached - see p. 15)
As early as next week (April 4-8, 2005) the US Senate will vote on S.536.
In Section 108 of this bill, the Senate Indian Affairs committee quietly and
unanimously voted to amend NAGPRA's definition of Native American. No
public hearings were held on this sweeping change.

This expansive definition of Native American sets the stage to overturn the
Kennewick Man decisions rendered by the Federal District Court of Oregon
and the Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals. More than Kennewick Man is at stake.
Unless Section 108 is deleted, public access to the factual understanding of
the nation's prehistory shifts to the exclusive control of American Indians.

FAX your concerns to your state's Senators and Senate Majority Leader Frist.
Ask them to delete Section 108 from S.536. (US Mail will not reach these
offices in time). Every FAX counts.

Voice your concerns - NOW

Find Your U.S. Senator . . . . : http://www.senate.gov/
------------
Suggested language: (Create your own message but use this subject alert)

Subject: S.536 - DELETE Section 108

Delete Section 108 of S. 536. NAGPRA's definition of Native American should
not be amended. The Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals ruled in 2004 that the
language now used in Section 108 yields an absurd result. The Senate must
not pass a law that yields an absurd result. The Senate Committee on Indian
Affairs did not hold public hearings on this matter, nor did it consider the
broad implications of this change nor interests of the greater public.
-
Thomas W. Stafford, Jr., Ph.D.
Visiting Professor
Department of Geology & Geophysics
1215 W. Dayton Street
University of Wisconsin
Madison, WI 53706-1692
OFFICE: 608-263-3295
FAX: 608-262-0693
DEPT: 608-262-8960
thomasw@geology.wisc.edu

From artifactsguide.com
Excerpt: By Scott Childress (scott123) on Wednesday, March 30, 2005 - 04:14 pm: Edit

My take on it is they can lay claim on ALL artifacts not just tribal stuff... Including the Paleo!! That was the big dispute on the Kennewick Man. The DNA did not match so the courts said the Bone belonged to science not the Native Americans...


----------



## LongSpur (Mar 31, 2005)

*Ga. Artifacts*

Here is a small portion of my collection. I have only been hunting points in Ga. for the last couple hunting seasons so it's small in comparison to my S.C. collection. All of these are Brier Creek chert except the red arrow points to a fluted clovis of Flint River chert. It is a paleo point and The books put it at somewhere around 11 to 15 thousand years old.  The red dot is one I made myself from Brier Creek chert. The different colors do come from heat treating and also the soil and/or water imparts different patinas to the stone after many years. I have seen Brier Creek chert in, green, blood red, pink, orange, white, blue, purple, and very rarely black. True flint is usually blackish and only comes from Brandon England, though cherts are called flint commonly. The closest thing to true flint in the usa is from Texas. Chert, quartz, obsidian, and flint all are silica based, just different purities. Obsidian is the most pure and the sharpest material known to man. chert is always found in it's raw form where there are limestone outcroppings. 

LongSpur


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 1, 2005)

Nice finds, Longspur!  The two you have marked are gorgeous!


----------



## Hawg (Apr 3, 2005)

Very Nice Collection!!!


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Apr 9, 2005)

*Dang good collection*

Longspur    Have to say son that you have a mitey find Group


----------



## Augie (Apr 9, 2005)

Oh Man LongSpur, I was wondering where I'd lost my clovis!
So glad you found it for me    
Nice points guys, I love finding them, I've even dug some from our driveway,but it's all flooded bigtime right now.


----------



## Duff (Apr 10, 2005)

here is a few points, halves, pcs, and a good size piece of pottery I found this week. 90% of what I find here is the white or clear quartz


----------



## Augie (Apr 10, 2005)

Nice finds Duff. Those 2 bottom right almost look like bird pionts.
I get a kick out of finding old pottery too, even if it's just the shards.


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 10, 2005)

Nice finds Duff... I'll try and get a picture of what's left of my collection...  Neighbors kids got into the barn and stole most of it.


----------



## REDBONE (Apr 10, 2005)

*Briar Creek*

Longspur, you mention Briar Creek Chert. Where does the BRIAR CREEK come from or is located? I live on Briar Creek in Ellijay Ga. Is there any connection? I've got a small collection of arrowheads and always looking for more.


----------



## Duff (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks. Never get tired of finding any artifacts. The pottery amazes me how it can withstand so much abuse(creeks, rocks, plows...)of 100's of years and still be reconizable. Bring em on Delton, love to see them. Augie, 1/2 the points I find here at my house are the small "bird point" looking quartz. True arrowheads I suppose. 

  You guys want to see some stuff click on Son's name and visit his site.   Want to talk to some folks that know artifacts visit the fourm page there. WoW ! wish I knew a fraction of what those guy do.


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 28, 2005)

I told some I'd show them some arrowheads I've found, so here they are...

No where near as many as I had, most got stolen.


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 28, 2005)

And now for the tomahawks, clubs, scrapers... 

The middle two are my favorites.


----------



## diamondback (Apr 28, 2005)

*nice ones*

hey guy,you have got a couple that need to be in a case.In that last pic that you called axes and scrapers you.the bottom on the left is a morrow mountain type point Im pretty sure.then on the fisrt pic looks like you might have a paleo point but cant tell for sure.both are worth big bucks so dont let anybody talk you out of them.


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard Diamondback and thanks for the advice...

Sad to know I lost about 40-50 arrowheads to a neighborhood kid. 

 I had some really nice ones I found in north Georgia... about 8-10 perfect ones.


----------



## red tail (Apr 28, 2005)

Our lease is coverd with them. I always like to find them.


----------



## Duff (Apr 28, 2005)

Those are some great Artifacts! Man that bottom middle tool is very unusal, don't think I've seen one like it. The bottom left one does appear to be shaped like a MM but I have never seen one that large. Diamondback, which one is it you think is from the paleo period? Middle Top???






[/IMG] Delton,


  Here is a few quartz I've found the last few months. I believe the left column is all MM. Those are dated 3000-5000 BC. Is that unreal or what? 5000-7000 yrs old.


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice finds Duff!  I can't remember what Matt said mine would date back to, but I thought the same thing... unreal!


----------



## Timbo (Apr 30, 2005)

Nice find guys.But I have to ask duff,"why all quartz"?.


----------



## Duff (May 1, 2005)

Delton, the point in the upper right hand corner is dated 7500-9000 yrs ago! 


Timbo,

   Quartz is what makes up 90% of the points I find around this area(N. Ga). It was the most available and most pratical for the natives that used it. The white quartz is very hard, so much so that the natives had a difficult time getting them shaped exactly like they wanted, so finding a complete quartz point in good enough shape to classify it into a type after 5000+ yrs  is a great find. To me anyway. I have found a few different colored quartz points, a couple of slate points and a flint point but that is about as much variety as it gets here.   

  You should see some of the points from South Ga and Florida made of chert. Man, they find some great points that are still shaped just as they were many years ago. The chert was much easier to shape because it is less dense than the quartz. Alot of the chert points were heat altered. How in the world did they learn to do that?


----------



## Duff (May 1, 2005)

The top two points are of different colored/types of quartz. The tip on the left of the middle row is heat altered chert and the right point is slate.

Delton, check out the turkey bones/needles I found here last summer. They are still sharpe! Found those across the highway were a large lake is being built. I understand they hit a bural ground this past fall 






[/IMG]


----------



## Handgunner (May 1, 2005)

Nice finds, Duff!  I need to get out and look some more.  My uncle is on a hunting club that joins the Ohoopee river and he finds a lot of stuff up that way while hunting/fishing.

Which one of mine are you saying goes back to 7500-9000?  The big one on the right?  or the black one?  I'm not sure which one you are talking about.

I figured the white one would be the oldest.  Not the quartz, but the one with no notches...


----------



## Son (May 1, 2005)

*notched chipped axe*

The notched one above dates to 6 - 7000 BC. That notched chipped axe is found associated with Bolen and Kirk points. A Kirk Cornernotch point/knife pictured, found in Early Co. Ga. It's made of a translucent coastal plains chert. Very rare to find one of these that's not covered with a white patina.


----------



## Duff (May 1, 2005)

Son, should have known you would be fimiliar with all these artifacts   

What about MM looking point, what type???


----------



## Son (May 2, 2005)

*point types*

Top left quartz in your picture could be a Gary type. Difficult to be absolute on quartz stuff.


----------



## Duff (May 2, 2005)

Son said:
			
		

> Top left quartz in your picture could be a Gary type. Difficult to be absolute on quartz stuff.




Son, I was meaning the point that Delton has posted.


----------



## Handgunner (May 3, 2005)

Duff, thanks for clarifying that.  I was confused as well.


----------

